# Début de contrat fin de mois



## poppins (17 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
je vais commencer un contrat le 29 aout 2022 avec une adaptation sur 3 jours. (29-30-31)
Je suis en année incomplète.
Quand dois-je faire le début du contrat ?
-le 1 er aout en enlevant mes cp (4 semaines en aout)
ou
- le 29 aout en enlevant les 4 semaines d'absence avec le calcul de cours de cassation ?
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Nounou22 (17 Juillet 2022)

Le début de contrat est le premier jour d'accueil de l'enfant donc le 29/08 et calcul de la cour de cassation pour ce premier salaire pour retirer les heures non effectuées


----------



## Lijana (17 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour Poppins,
Pareil que Nounou22, le contrat commence le premier jour d'accueil, donc pour vous le 29 aout.
Vous enlèverez toutes les heures non pas faites pendant le mois avec le CCC.


----------



## poppins (18 Juillet 2022)

D'accord merci pour vos réponses, bonne semaine.


----------



## Marianne67 (25 Juillet 2022)

Le contrat débutera le 29 août (qui sera la date anniversaire du contrat pour l'ancienneté), la mensu débutera le 1er août (et non pas le 29 ni le 1er septembre) avec déduction des jours potentiels non travaillés précédant le 29.


----------



## Tatynou1 (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

*et pour les jours d'adaptation ?*
            par exemple : contrat 10h par jour sur 4 jours
* le lundi : je garde Bébé 2h
* le mardi 4h
* le jeudi 6h
* le vendredi 8h

DONC doit-on retirer les heures non-faites (avec CCC) ???? .......... Ou doit-on juste noter les heures faites et rien déduire ??

MERCI 🌺


----------



## assmatzam (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

Tu déduis avec le ccc 
Toutes les heures non faites avant le 29 ainsi que les heures non faites sur l'adaptation 

Tu as 180 heures potentielles sur août et tu dois déduire 174 heures 
Du 1er au 28 : 160 heures 
29 : 8 heures 
30 : 6 heures 

Le jeudi 1er et vendredi 2 seront déduit sur septembre 
180 heures potentielles et 6 heures à déduire


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Juillet 2022)

Bien compliqué ces calculs ... je suis nulle en maths moi .... 😋


----------



## assmatzam (25 Juillet 2022)

Mais non c'est hyper simple


----------

